# 12&13 week ultrasounds how active should baby be?



## 18yearoldmom

I had two ultrasounds. One at 12 weeks because we could not find baby's hb on Doppler and one at 13 weeks because it was scheduled. Baby's hb was 158 & the doc said everything looked good. My concern though is, at each of those apts baby was barley moving... He/she was just opening & closing it's hand. I know they would tell me if something were to worry about but I'm jw how active your babies were?


----------



## Sarah82

My little boy hardly moved on my 12 week scan


----------



## Sarah82

My little boy hardly moved on my 12 week scan and I was a but worried. Had to drink and do some walking and he still didn't move! I was a bit worried. I'm now 22 weeks and he's quite a wriggler now! They still have a lot of still moments I guess so it depends on when scan is done as to whether they will be moving or not. X


----------



## mrs_park

DS was asleep at his 12 week scan and I worried lol. He woke up towards the end and was more active.

I had one yesterday and this baby was really active!

I honestly would not worry! Heartbeat sounds nice and healthy :)


----------



## xdxxtx

My first baby wouldn't STOP! This second baby didn't move much. However, once they both got to the point where I could feel their movements frequently, they both moved a LOT. Both hyper little kids. I think the real difference is that my first baby was VERY active at night, which was when I have my ultrasounds. This second baby is VERY active during the day, so I don't get to see those movements as much. :)


----------



## CaptainMummy

At my 12+5 scan, baby didnt move their legs at all really, although they did stretch out once. I cant say the same for their arms.. my OH commented that it looked like "hes shooting hoops" and the midwife was laughing because baby looked like it was rubbing its face. Basically, the arms didnt stop moving the whole time. We also saw the mouth opening and closing which was cute. Oh, baby also "jumped" a couple of times, but other htan that they loked very relaxed.


----------



## CordeliaJ

Had my scan at 13+2 and baby barely moved. Couple of small arm movements, that's about it, and I had been drinking orange juice all morning to try and get her active! 
I hear her moving on the doppler now, so think it's all normal.


----------



## counting

At 12 weeks my baby didn't stop moving on the ultrasound- He has been active during each one I've had(after 8 weeks). My brothers wife is pregnant(and a week overdue now) with a healthy baby, and theirs did not move almost at all on any of the scans. He/she is also a very lazy mover in general.


----------



## EstelSeren

Neither my daughter nor this baby moved an awful lot on the 12 week ultrasound (although my daughter was only 11+2 when I went for it with her!). It was basically because they were both fast asleep! With my daughter the only movement that I saw was a very dismissive wave of one hand! This baby moved their hand up to their face and did a kind of waving half salute thing and wriggled their legs a bit but they were very definitely sleeping nice and comfortably! I'm quite lucky in that I'm pretty sure I can feel some small movements already and I've never felt baby at the time my scan was so I wasn't surprised they weren't active! As long as there's a good healthy heartbeat then there's no problem! :thumbup: My daughter's here now a very active 14 month old! :cloud9:

Beca:wave:


----------



## knk2011

My baby was very lazy at first and then wriggled a bit but then stayed pretty still. Someone told me lazy babies tend to be girls, but I've also heard lazy baby's are boys too. (Obviously it has absolutely no affect on baby's gender lol) but baby was probably busy sleeping or just very comfortable.


now I know that baby is very active because I feel his/her movements a lot and when I listen with my doppler, it's difficult to keep the heartbeat because soon as I find it, baby's wriggled off again!! 

Baby's movements will pick up, but I read that at the moment the part of their brain that tells them how to move their limbs isn't really developed until something like 15-17 weeks. That's when they're aware of what they're doing :) anything they do before then is just involuntary twitches etc


----------



## spunky84

We had our first scan at 11w6d and he barely moved. Did a few kind of belly flops though that might have been from me lol I laughed at one point and after I did, it kind of jostled him a little bit. Though he did kick his legs out once.

I was feeling worried about it, but the tech said his movements were good. And I'm guessing he's a wriggler now because I can barely keep his hb on the doppler and can definitely tell he had moved once I found it again.

I think it's just that every baby is different with activity levels - maybe sleeping too. I'm hoping he moves more at our next scan.


----------



## MamaFlick

18yearoldmom said:


> I had two ultrasounds. One at 12 weeks because we could not find baby's hb on Doppler and one at 13 weeks because it was scheduled. Baby's hb was 158 & the doc said everything looked good. My concern though is, at each of those apts baby was barley moving... He/she was just opening & closing it's hand. I know they would tell me if something were to worry about but I'm jw how active your babies were?

I also had to get an ultrasound at around that time because we couldn't find heart beat, and everything was fine. But baby was asleep! So no movement at all. At my 18 week ultrasound, she was moving a lot. Well mostly just sucking her thumb a lot. But it was so cute and all was well. :) I'm sure you're fine.


----------



## exoticsiren

Ive had 3 ultrasounds.....my last 2 from 8 weeks on baby was squirming lol... This last one my baby was kicking his/ her legs flipped on its side. It was cute im sure your baby is fine! Babys arent moving 24/7


----------

